# Is this cruel?



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Who else thinks that this is kinda cruel? because when i see this i thik of it as is this torture or just design?

what do you think?? i think this looks nice but is it cruel to keep a betta in this small bowl??:-?:-?


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

I hate bettas in a vase. People often believe that you don't require a heater or filter, and the bettas don't need to be fed because they eat the roots. Which isn't true, bettas are carnivores.


----------



## nobleduck (May 2, 2010)

oh my goodness! can he breathe in there?!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's much much much too small... As Creamcookie has said bettas are indeed carnivores and shouldn't eat roots. It doesn't give them proper nutrition and probably aren't good for them anyway. And filters, heaters, etc. are necessary for bettas. 
It looks good, sure, but would you rather have a good-looking vase or a happy, healthy betta?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i know this just made me really mad and this shows how ignorant people can be...they at least need the minimum about on 5 or more gallons... you can also put them in 1 or 2 gallons but the bigger the better (preferably 5gal or more)...also heavily planted!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you know the person who has the vase? Maybe if you do you could tell them their betta needs a bigger home...? Or did you get this as a present? Sorry, I'm confused :S


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

nobleduck said:


> oh my goodness! can he breathe in there?!


wow i didnt see that the vase was full to the top with water i dont think he will have room to reach the surface to get some air this is terribly cruel to him(poor betta):-(


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No, this is just a generic photo of a betta in a vase. It's popped up on the forum a few times, I've noted. But the facts always remain the same: bettas are not suited for a vase. The water fouls quickly, it's cold, cramped, and the betta has nothing to eat.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, sorry.... I didn't know. 
I don't understand why people bother to keep bettas in vases?? I mean, really...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree with "betta-slave" you really no what your talking about...(not sarcastic)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

While I may not agree with the housing, I can safely say that's a gorgeous veiltail. I sincerely hope someone rescued him from that vase after the photoshoot. I doubt it, though.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It just drives me nuts how people don't take care of their pets correctly!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> While I may not agree with the housing, I can safely say that's a gorgeous veiltail. I sincerely hope someone rescued him from that vase after the photoshoot. I doubt it, though.


most likely they didnt...just thinking after the photo shoot aww hes just another little dumb fish anyway. that is terrible. i hope he is okay tho i love his coloring never seen one like it before


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know. I saw a vase with a betta in it in the pet store the other day and I told the employee about it.... and they just ignored me and said "It's just a betta... do you really care anyway?" 
... >:O


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Tell management. They should be trying to preserve the bettas. The less they have to replace, the more money they save. That careless attitude probably could get them in trouble, especially since they seemed kind of... insulting to a customer. I might not come back to that store, since it's clear they don't care for their merchandise.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I did. Nothing. These kind of people drive me bonkers...
and I definitely won't go back to that store...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pfft. The thing I love about my local Petco is that they know me, and they know I earn them about half the money they earn, so they better listen to me XD I have a couple of friends who work there, now... Keeping count of my babies.
What the store a Chain store, or just a local one? I'd think local ones would be a bit more careful, since they rely on customers to keep them running. Chains just lean on each other.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

it's a chain..... of course.... PJ's Pet Store or something like that.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't wait for Mister Sparkles to say something. 

I find it stupid. Plain stupid. While it's understandable that at first you may believe this is okay, it isn't so understandable once you "Keep" bettas afterwords. Like, really? It's called research.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

It's visibly unheated, and the betta appears to be incapable of reaching the surface; The Sparkle will not approve.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow.. just wow. People these days. That betta will drown in there! Where the heck is he supposed to breath?!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Can't wait for Mister Sparkles to say something.


Do I need to? It's been said already...no access to surface=hell for a betta!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Horrible. The worst I've seen was that stupid ipod speaker/betta container they used to sell in Australia that held like two inches of water.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

LolaQuigs - I've seen that one. I believe it's been banned. That was the worst idea ever. 

Haha Mister Sparkles, just curious if you'd point anything else out.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I'm not the biggest fan of those super-size pebbles, but...meh! 8)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I just looked up thos iPond speakers... and wow. Who would be cruel enough to keep a betta in one of those?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

The people cruel enough to think it up.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

and Australians


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I wish the people who made those up had a better understanding of animal cruelty. >:O Good thing those are banned.

Not all Australians though... I know some nice ones


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone else reminded of the old "goldfish heel" shoes from the late 70's? Am I the only one that old? :-?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I just looked those up on google. Ugh. Poor fishies  imagine being sploshed around in a container that small??


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> Anyone else reminded of the old "goldfish heel" shoes from the late 70's? Am I the only one that old? :-?


Well. I haven't heard of it. 


Be right back - Off to google!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Well, I wish the people who made those up had a better understanding of animal cruelty. >:O Good thing those are banned.
> 
> Not all Australians though... I know some nice ones


i know exactly what you mean "its just a fish" my store keep says so that was the last time i went there. i told the manager and got him in big trouble he is not allowed to work with the animals only clean up.;-);-)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish the people at my pet store (now I no longer go there.) listened to me! Ignorant people. X(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I just looked those up on google. Ugh. Poor fishies  imagine being sploshed around in a container that small??


And constantly shaking...i gotta go see it:-(

what if the fish died or had to eat...it wouldn't be able to breath in the first place


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad those things were banned (well.... I think they were at least.)


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't forget the vibrations through the water then the MP3 turns on. A while ago when I set down my betta in a small bowl for a quick re-scape of the tank, my brother turned on the speakers (which I set my betta on) and my betta FREAKED. OUT. Poor guy, he was so stressed after that. Of course I gave him some bloodworms.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I must say the betta looks lovely and the vase is nice, but the arrangement on top is a bit lacking really. 

I think it a really odd thing to do; here is a bunch of flowers, oh and a pretty fish to swim around the roots....:redmad:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> It's popped up on the forum a few times


I've contributed to that...

I think it is cruel. The betta is too pretty to be in that situation.
(Sorry if someone else posted that message (The betta is to pretty...Etc) I haven't read the whole thing.


----------



## Jell156 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------

